# Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic



## comatox

Possibly the best USD300 dollars I have ever seen in my life. It feels, looks and runs a whole lot better than what the price tag might suggest.








































































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## GJ

Thanks for this wonderfull thread Chip.. |>


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_Wow!!! Beautiful watch, stunning photography and vivid macros!! Thanks!!_


----------



## Tragic

Incredible photos!
Sweet watch too!


----------



## Dave E

Great photos, and that's a nice looking watch, too! :-!


----------



## 3Dials

I just got the black dialed version of the same watch in the mail from another forum member. I can truly attest that the Viewmatic is a real beauty! Those are some amazingly clear photos- great work!


----------



## kiwidj

*>>> Great pics of a great watch!* Love Hamiltons! :-!


----------



## johnbat81

Great photos and very nice watch.


----------



## futon

johnbat81 said:


> Great photos and very nice watch.


Hello,

Do you know where i could find for 300 usd the 37 mm with brown leather strap ?

Thanks


----------



## kelvinward01

wow very highly detailed... and i love the center design of that watch...


----------



## pniev

*You are right: excellent, affordable watch*

The watch looks great. The price is a bargain.
Thanks for sharing,
Peter


----------



## Thaddy

*Re: You are right: excellent, affordable watch*

Gorgeous watch, but I don't think it's $300 any more. It seems to be upwards of $500 now.


----------



## BenL

Absolutely stunning pictures. :-!


----------



## dadawnabbott

Watches are looking just marvelous. Really Excellent photography!


----------



## CamLS

Very nice pics, man the detail is amazing. Did you have to do a lot of post processing to get it right?


----------

